# Red Ear Slider Turtle w/ African Cichlids...



## cichlidtank87 (May 9, 2009)

I have an 80 gal tank with 8 African Cichlids: 2 Kenyi, 1 Bumble-bee, 4 Convicts and 1 Electric Yellow Lab and I'm wanting to get a red ear slider turtle or something similar to go in the tank, but have been advised that as it gets older it may eat the cichlids or create so much waste that my tank and filter won't be able to handle it and cause the fish to die. Anybody have any experience with keeping turtles and cichlids together? or any advice on this? Thank you.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I kept a slider in a tank by himself for about 8 years. They make great pets but I wouldn't put any fish in that you don't want eaten, assuming they are sized for eating.

Turtles are MESSY. Poo everywhere....


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would never keep ornamental fish that are pets with turtles. To me its a pet peeve when people do that and figure out ways to justify it.

Turtles are natural predators to fish. They often go after items larger then what can fit in their mouths and use claws to help tear the food items apart so almost no aquarium fish unless they are monsters are safe.

Ever sit down and watch a turtle eat? They shred it! They arent intimidated by size.


----------



## cichlidtank87 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everybody.. I wasn't dead set on getting a turtle, I just wanted to do the necessary research before I did get one. I've decided against it though since i've heard almost unanimously that they will eventually eat my fish. I just thought a turtle might look cool swimming around in the tank, but its not worth loosing the fish or the turtle being the only thing in the tank. haha. Thanks again.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Turtles are cool. If you can accommodate I would still get one.

If you have the space and really want one look on craigslist for those plastic preformed ponds. I see them on my local CL all the time dirt cheap. You just need some sort of spare room or something along the lines of a sun porch or even a finished basement to keep it in. I kept Diamond back Terrapins in 55 gallon sterilte storage container before and it worked out great. Way better than a aquarium and helps provide way better living conditions also.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Turtles also need space to get out of the water and bask under ideal lighting in order to maintain proper health.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

cichlidtank87 said:


> I have an 80 gal tank with 8 African Cichlids: 2 Kenyi, 1 Bumble-bee, 4 Convicts and 1 Electric Yellow Lab and I'm wanting to get a red ear slider turtle or something similar to go in the tank, but have been advised that as it gets older it may eat the cichlids or create so much waste that my tank and filter won't be able to handle it and cause the fish to die. Anybody have any experience with keeping turtles and cichlids together? or any advice on this? Thank you.


I'm just amazed with the fish that you have that the yellow lab is surviving...he's way out matched in that tank.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

There is a LFS here in the Charlotte area (Pineville Pets) that has a 4' x 4' @ 1.5' deep pond stocked with African Cichlids and turtles (unsure of species). I'm friends with a few of the guys that work there and they say that the adult Africans have no problem avoiding predation, yet the turtles eat any/all offspring they produce. I believe that decor would have a lot to do with the fish's chance of survival.

That being said, Red Eared Sliders get pretty huge. Probably not the best turtle to try to keep in an 80 gal tank. Also consider the water volume you will loose when lowering the water level to allow air space for basking...


----------

